# how muck will a logger pay for firewood logs?



## wildbob (Sep 4, 2010)

I have 5 acer of 40-44 year old hardwood. I would like to clear one acer of the wood and sale it to a logger so I can build a home. What I would like to know is how many cords of wood do think is in one acer of hard wood. It is mostly oak wood. If they take it all do you think they would give me $3500 for all the wood.


I also have 5 acers of pine. If I sold all 5 acer to a logger would they give me $2300 a acer. the pine tree are 5-50 years old.

Thanks 
Bobby


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 4, 2010)

you need to hire a forester so he can cruise your timber and see what it is worth, and if it is worth anything, he can tell you how much it may be worth.

there is a huge difference between clearing land and having it logged properly.


----------



## wildbob (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for your help. I know that clearing the land is not the same as selling the logs. But I just did not see that it would be good to just clear the land and let the workers that are doing the clearing to take them to the dump. I have talk with 4 clearing business and they eold me that they would take every thing to the landfill. 

one of the business was the one to ask about haveing it logged first to make some money off the land before I start. But I do not know muck about all of this.

I have more land than that. I have a toatl of 847 acers but 842 of them I was going to sell. I may have to log all 842 acer. 

Thank you for your help. 
Bobby


----------



## bobsreturn (Sep 19, 2010)

*How much*

You may find a miller locally that will mill some timber for you and keep the rest . Trees vary widely ,as does the layof land etc it needs to be inspected . Best of luck bob


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 19, 2010)

Psst Bob - it's acres not acers, them are crappy computers.

Go to the chainsaw forum, ask em how big a saw you'll need, then go to the heavy equipment forum and find a skidder for sale, and have some fun.

Note that nowhere in here did I say anything about making money...


----------



## bobsreturn (Sep 19, 2010)

i got an acer the hp lasted 2 days and couldt get fixed !!muck is what you stand in and mutch is the !))$ question cheers cant spell either


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 19, 2010)

on a clear cut like your talking about most of the time its given to the logger to help reduce cost of clean up. unless it has really good timber i wont move equipment for less than 5 acres. 1 acre wont pay the move and put money in my pocket getting 100% but good luck all the same.


----------



## Slamm (Sep 20, 2010)

Depending on the the timber, its likely a pipe dream that any "logger" is going to pay you much for "clearing your land" for you, by logging it off, it typically doesn't work that way.

I agree with the above, and you need to have someone knowledgeable in timber sales to cruise your timber and explain to you, your best options.

Around here if it isn't 20" DBH, then its about a waste of time from a hand cutting logger's perspective, I would assume a machine cutter would need a decent amount of acreage to make it worth his while also, for pulp or chipping wood.

Hopefully you have some desireable timber and all is well,

Sam


----------



## hammerlogging (Sep 20, 2010)

wildbob said:


> I have 5 acer of 40-44 year old hardwood. I would like to clear one acer of the wood and sale it to a logger so I can build a home. What I would like to know is how many cords of wood do think is in one acer of hard wood. It is mostly oak wood. If they take it all do you think they would give me $3500 for all the wood.
> 
> 
> I also have 5 acers of pine. If I sold all 5 acer to a logger would they give me $2300 a acer. the pine tree are 5-50 years old.
> ...



Maybe I can sum it up for everyone. No.

On a friendlier note, do get a forester to see how managing your other acreage may help subsidize this work. Good luck


----------



## gemniii (Sep 20, 2010)

One thing I didn't see any one mention, lumber prices are just coming off their recession lows, so sometimes it's just cheaper to burn in place.


----------

